# Throwback Thursday



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Be sure to add your own pictures. 

Lucy and June as snuggle buddies


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash finding shade out at the lease.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis couldn't wait for his moustache to grow, so he stole Gabriel's (my youngest son) sock monkey


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Back when Kaylee was a teeny pooping and peeing machine haha


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

My sweet daughter was terrified of dogs. Her older brothers were desperate to have a dog. This is how I found my daughter and Kaylee soon after we brought our puppy home. These last two years have flown by!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

First time at the beach.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"Hey mom ... I'm doin' just like Rusty. We're gonna take a nap"


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I missed the party! But here's one more anyway. This is my youngest doing some training with Amos at 9 weeks. ;D

https://youtu.be/ZXTcEQUWQEA


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> I missed the party! But here's one more anyway. This is my youngest doing some training with Amos at 9 weeks. ;D
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZXTcEQUWQEA


That's so cute. A dog trainer in the making.

No big deal for those that missed it. 
It will be back in a week.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Lincoln calmly pondering his next move.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a sh*tty quality photo 'cause it throws back to film's point, click, and hope-for-the-best.

That's Rusty, our first, and me, with more and darker hair - 19 years ago more or less.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Who loved the fireplace from day 1? ;D

(Not sure why it's turned the wrong way??? It's save as a portrait photo not landscape.)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Son inlaw said no dogs on the leather seats of the new Mustang. 
Lucy ready to take the stang out for a spin.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Two years ago I tortured her for this shot.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Hands up, baby, hands up,
Gimme your heart, gimme, gimme your heart........


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahh Yes.... Back to the good ol days!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is going WAY back... at about 5 wks old, Fergy (at this time we were just calling him Solo Mio because he was a single pup, with no real name)
playing with Gracie (Rocky Mountain Vizsla's) she is 9mo. at this time.
This is his first toy, and maybe his very first point... ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June in her polka dottted dress, after going shopping with my daughters.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> Who loved the fireplace from day 1? ;D
> 
> (Not sure why it's turned the wrong way??? It's save as a portrait photo not landscape.)


haha, I thought Amos was velcroed to the wall at first,,,well it is 5am here and I've just got up


----------

